# Toxic Wasteland Music?



## toxichalloween (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey everyone, jut wanted to say I found what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe post about it so as to give this thread some future value?


----------



## toxichalloween (Nov 25, 2016)

I found a soundtrack on poisonprops.com called 'Toxic'


----------

